
AppShare – App Portfolio for Developers - mattpearl
https://progressiveapp.store/
======
rvz
Reminds me of the J2ME era of feature phone apps with over-stretched images
and obtuse or confusing user interfaces when it doesn't fit on the user's
screen.

I think I appreciate the AppStore and Play Store even more now after seeing
this.

~~~
mattpearl
what device are you using?

